# St Johns Mint fest car show.



## alleyyooper (Aug 15, 2018)

This is our second year of attending The Mint Fest car show. We liked it so well our first year we attended again. We had hardly gotten parked when a couple on a golf cart arrived and said I had parked a long ways from all the others who had arrived early also. I told them that not to worry soon they would have cars they would not know what to do with. I was right the show was even bigger this year.

This is a 2017 picture. Our Buick is just in the right side of the picture. We parked in nearly the same place 2018.





Yes we have been busy. Was our 4th car show of the week.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 16, 2018)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 16, 2018)

Al


----------

